# Any alternatives to Polygon or Kotaku?



## Phenom (Aug 29, 2014)

Those gaming blogs are problematic and only serve to stoke anger and show one sided view points. I grew up on those game blogs when they were focused on gaming and now they've gone to hell so are there any better alternatives out there?


----------



## Zaru (Aug 29, 2014)

I have never even gone there unless someone linked a stupid article.
What do you get from there? General gaming news? It certainly isn't their quality of journalism.

I get mine from a mixture of Gamestar (German PC gaming site which reposts news and throws in some more serious game journalism by nature of having a print version, but that doesn't help you I guess), NeoGAF and /v/. 

The last two are important to me because they are forums, not news sites, and with often exactly opposite average opinions on topics (by nature of NeoGAF having strict sign-up requirements while /v/ is anonymous). They also tend to be very fast at posting news. That way, I get the whole range of viewpoints about pretty much any issue, regardless of who's censoring something or driving an agenda.

That's certainly a browsing experience that's not for everyone and takes up more time, though. 
So I'm also wondering if there's an English language, multiplat equivalent of Gamestar. Going to monitor this thread.


----------



## Naruto (Aug 29, 2014)

If you want gaming news, go to reddit. Subscribe to every subreddit pertaining to series or platforms you like.















Those are just examples. There are tons of other subreddits that are as specific or all-encompassing as you need.


----------



## Millefeuille (Aug 29, 2014)

Only gaming blog i follow is siliconera


----------



## Esura (Aug 29, 2014)

I usually follow Siliconera and Gematsu, since they usually focus on the more niche games.


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 29, 2014)

'Gaf is full of turbonerds, but it does have actual industry insiders in it.

It's great for news.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Aug 29, 2014)

I just can't find a good gaming news website. I mainly use Reddit and Youtube channels like Polaris, TotalBiscuit, PressHeartToContinue, AngryJoe

//HbS


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 29, 2014)

I used to use Gather your party, but they don't post much anymore.


----------



## Enclave (Aug 29, 2014)

Honestly?  This place isn't bad for gaming news.  You don't get too much of the fanboy bullshit here that you do elsewhere.  There are of course notable exceptions.


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 29, 2014)

Like that Enclave guy, piece of bile spewing fanboy trash that he is.


----------



## Enclave (Aug 29, 2014)

I love you too Boskov


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 29, 2014)

Hunted by sister said:


> I just can't find a good gaming news website. I mainly use Reddit and *Youtube channels like Polaris, TotalBiscuit, PressHeartToContinue, AngryJoe*
> 
> //HbS



This, along with the Super Best Friendscast. 

Eurogamer tends to have pretty straightforward articles with minimal bullshit (they also have occasional 60fps trailers). Indiestatik is good for news about indie games. 

Can't think of any others off the top of my head. Way too many sites out there just shovel shit to you with clickbait titles that have blatantly false info in the article.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Aug 29, 2014)

ADULT WOMEN ARE THE DOMINANT GAMING DEMOGRAPHY 

yup. Clickbaiting is a huge problem 

//HbS


----------



## Simon (Aug 29, 2014)

Giant Bomb and NeoGaf

Anyone who says NeoGaf is bad place is full of shit. Also surprised i'm the only one who likes GB around here, some of the best writers in the industry.


----------



## Lord Yu (Aug 29, 2014)

I used to go to giant bomb but for whatever fucking reason my computer hated their video player.  I go to destructoid a lot. I also visit Siliconera.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 30, 2014)

Siliconera. They tend to focus a little too much on the Japanese side of things but they only focus on the games. And the economics side of it.

Literally everything else range from varying degrees of shit. Neogaf is a fucking joke and don't even get me started on Youtube e-celebs.

And I guess here?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 30, 2014)

This place is actually a Godsend.. We're around 40-50 people sharing gaming news from whatever source we can gather.. Shitposting is minimal and when it happens it's entertaining..


----------



## Hunted by sister (Aug 31, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Neogaf is a fucking joke and don't even get me started on Youtube e-celebs.


Yeah, fuck 'em, who needs people who are industry-insiders or know them on first-name basis. What, they get all the behind-the-scenes stuff, they can shed light on questionable moves explain many things? Utterly worthless, who's interested in that!

//HbS


----------



## scerpers (Aug 31, 2014)

giantbomb i guess. although they're community is pure cancer. /v/ is good for a (mostly) unbiased source, but also cancer and stupidity everywhere

other than those, there isn't really any alternative


----------



## Kaitou (Aug 31, 2014)

I use Dualshockers, Siliconera and Gematsu.


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 31, 2014)

Here and Reddit are pretty good. Like Khris said, we in The Arcade keep shitposting and fanboyism to a minimum, aside from the few repeat offenders, and we're pretty on top of almost all kinds of gaming news because we have many kinds of gamers here. That, and we're pretty good at finding the best sources too. If you don't really feel like dealing with all of the ridiculousness of big sites like Kotaku and IGN, here is pretty much where all the news comes in. Except most of the bullshit gets filtered out.

Reddit is also good, like Naruto mentioned. The r/games and r/gaming subreddits are pretty good as well, though r/gaming is more devoted to video game memes than it is actual news. r/games has more of the stuff (news) that you're looking for.


----------



## Simon (Aug 31, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> Like Khris said, we in The Arcade keep shitposting and fanboyism to a minimum.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 31, 2014)

Siliconera for mah weaboo games

Dustloop, Shoryuken and Event Hubs for fighting games

If we talking about other dudes, probably Super Best Friends and Maximillian


----------



## Bungee Gum (Aug 31, 2014)

I use mainly /v/ and Neogaf.

Neogaf is ALRIGHT when it comes to games. DON'T wander into the offtopic section, it's horrible. Neogaf has a shit ton of shills on their site, especially with Sony. But if you go into a thread for a game, expect some decent to good quality posts on the topic itself. Avoid anything political, too. They're complete morons with everything outside of gaming.

/v/ is up and down. Sometimes you agree with them a lot, sometimes you think they're the most retarded people in the world. It's dominated by pc/nintendo fans, with a decent sony base and practically no xbox fans.

reddit is filled with meme's, but find a certain games reddit page and it can be useful and good. 

Siloconera is fine.


----------



## Phenom (Aug 31, 2014)

Thanks alot guys and gals, I will take all this info to heart and start reading things posted here as well. As I said before I got started on those sites back in 2002 and now they have become corrupt and failures, I needed all your input help to steer clear away from them and you guys and gals have answered


----------

